# Warning ! Cuteness !



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

This is what I found on my sofa this afternoon: snuggles !


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cuteness *OVERLOAD!* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kitty Pile up!!! :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awwwww....major cuteness!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You were right! I wish my cats did that with each other :lol:


----------



## MJColeNC (Sep 29, 2004)

Oh how adorable.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, its kitty love! :lol: :luv :2kitties


----------



## jack09 (Dec 13, 2006)

My three cats do the same thing...and include me, too!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww what a pretty pile of fur! wish my kittys would cuddle!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I just love this picture. I wish my 3 cats would cuddle too. They never had and never will....


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Life is good . . . kitties to snuggle with and a remote control by your side. What more could they ask for?


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

soooo cute! Thanks for the Oran fix! He is soooo fluffy. I :heart Oran!


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

> manitu22
> Posted: Tue Jan 02, 2007 7:18 pm
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



He's my big boy ! 
Hey - it must be time for new pictures of your new boy ?!


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

They are soooo sweet!


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have to wonder if one of Oran or Simba's parents have crossed paths?


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Heyy, they both look like siblings! 

And cute pictures! All smooshed together ^-^


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

way too cute , they are beautiful. :heart


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I would say so....the first moment I saw Simba I thought he looked a lot like Oran. They are both beautiful! I just want to pet their fluffy fur!


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow ! They could be twins ! :heart


----------



## kapatrik (May 4, 2005)

They REALLY are cute :heart


----------

